# Recommend new cologne for men



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I used to wear Hugo Boss cologne when I was together with my wife. We are now going through a divorce by her choice.

I need a suggestion from the ladies on a new cologne to wear.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I love Romance by Ralph Loren. It drives me crazy.

Go to the store(Macy's) and test out what they have. If you need assistance, they are very happy to help you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Eau de Get the F*ck Out


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Drakkar Noir

Polo by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Paco Rabanne- 1 Million

Armani- Aqua Di Gio


----------

